

Startup Quote: Roger Ehrenberg, managing partner, IA Ventures - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3362840664

======
raychancc
Do not let failure dictate your future choices.

\- Roger Ehrenberg (@infoarbitrage)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3362840664>

